# Anyone in cali?



## blazingsaddles09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi! Definitly looking for riding friends in central cali! I curtently live in the salinas ca area but will be moving to paso robles area in spring!  Hi everyone! *waves* :wink:


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi,

I'm originally from San Diego, and we will be moving back to (probably) Riverside by April 1st.

No idea where Salinas or Paso Robles are xD


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not from California but I wanted to say welcome to the forum!!


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi ! I'm from CA !!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm in Bakersfield ! When you move you will be 2 hours from me =)


----------



## Whizzer (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm from Southern Cali! Paso Robles is absolutely gorgeous! You should stop by Cambria if you get a chance, it's on the ocean and not too far from Paso Robles.


----------



## NadineB (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello :wave:
I'm in the high desert


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey!
I'm in Southern Cali, but welcome to the forum!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll be about 150 miles north of you once you move, right between Fresno and San Jose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Another cali girl here . Currently I am in ridgecrest but will be moving to tehachapi around may .


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Another cali girl here . Currently I am in ridgecrest but will be moving to tehachapi around may .


you will be 40 minutes from me lol :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah i think im an hour and a half from Bakersfield now . I go with my trainer to barrel races there every once in awhile .


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yeah i think im an hour and a half from Bakersfield now . I go with my trainer to barrel races there every once in awhile .


It's probably where I ride at too lol the ranch I ride at has barrel races all the time :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I know there are quite a few but it is definitely possible  haha. Im working on getting a horse to get back to really running.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum! I'm currently in Pomona, (east LA county). There are quite a few of us from Cali here.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome! I am in So Cal.


----------

